# Santa Photo Booth



## jkassis (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm working on setting up a photo booth where students [jr. high to college-aged] can get their photo taken with Santa for my church. I'd really like to make this an enjoyable and memorable event for the students, but I'm not too sure how to make it unique. Right now I have some cut-outs that I just found online [a beard, mustache, bow-tie, etc.] that I can print and attach to popsicle sticks to make small props, but I'd like something more. Any ideas for any of the age groups that would make the photos more exciting than just a kid sitting with Santa?


----------

